# To the rescue !



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

So i started fixing a painting i have lying arround since ages and never finished because i got bored of it.
i started painting from imagination which kind of ruined it from the start. anyway you can always paint over it so i did.

added some more rocks here and there - created texture and the sort. i feel like its still too empty but i dont have an idea
what to add so its less "blue nothingness".. a ship does not make sense imho and it will turn this painting more into a mess than
it is now ^^

there is also the option to just emphasis the sun from the left - do some backlight highlights on the rocks and leave it at that.
i would really appreciate some thoughts of you guys - maybe some ideas ? if something is super wrong or i should not do in general
pls say so im not a sulky person and always happy for some criticism but note that i already know that painting from imagination
w/o referance or basic idea what to paint even wasnt the brightes idea i ever had 



thanks in advance


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

There's always the option of figures: Somebody sat on a rock looking out to sea and daydreaming. A ship isn't such a bad idea, but rather maybe somebody fishing from a boat. Any figures give paintings "life", or make the main focal point a close up of a seagull winging towards the rocks. There are many options.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is a nice painting but you are right, it misses a focal point. I also thought small boat as Desdichado, there are countless possibilities. Even considered a hot air balloon!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

40 views 2 replies ... i thought id wait for some more replies but yeah... thank you two for your replys tho  im not a big fan of the boat idea like i mentioned in my initial post.
i know there are countless possibilities thats why i asked for some thoughts yet here i am with three ideas.. one of them being... a boat. 

however i liked the idea Desdichado brought up regarding figures. i sketched two persons in with photoshop and i like the idea of the waving at something..
susan suggested an airballoon which is kind of a neat idea...maybe a zeppelin or a "muscle drive airship" of some sort.
i would love to do an air balloon or some kind of zeppelin but it does not make sense i believe because what the hell is it doing
between those cliffs.. i also had the idea of the two persons letting balloons fly with a letter attached but thats also weird - why would you do something like
that on a cliffy place with rocks surrounding you...for now im fancy for the muscle driven "fly thingy" as it would be nice to have some fantasy painting.

again would love to read some thoughts on it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Here's a fourth idea, an alien space ship.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*To the rescue*

What a lovely painting that conjures up so many possibilities. It looks quite mystic to me have you thought of a Mermaid on the rocks instead of the two people. or even Nepture or Poseidon. Good luck with your final decision, I am sure it will look good.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

thanks for the ideas. i will update once i get to paint more on it.


----------

